# How long should you wait before trying FET again?



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi.  I would welcome any advice any of you can give.  We got a -ve on Thursday after using frozen embryos.  We have 2 left in storage which we want to try again with.  The clinic this morning told me because I have had a natural cycle i.e. no drugs we can start again next month if we want to.  I feel really down at the moment after this -ve but in a way want to start again asap to give us something to focus on.  Do you think biologically it would be okay to start again straight away or should I give my body a rest?  This next cycle would be unmedicated again.

Any advice appreciated.

x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya Rin, 

I'd say if your clinic is happy for you to go again next cycle, then its ok  However, I wonder if you are ready 'emotionally' for another go?  Only you can answer that ~ for me, I coped by throwing myself into another cycle asap, but looking back, it did nothing for me emotionally and I was having a hard time coping.  
However, we're all different, and you may find that having another go, and another chance at that wonderful BFP does you the world of good. 

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN  and wish you all the best for this upcoming cycle   

Marie xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Rin
So very sorry for your BFN  .  I too tested on Thursday and mine was also BFN  .  Like you I feel I want to try again asap.  I have 3  frosties   and the clinic say I can try FET straight away.  I have to wait for my bleed to finish, take HRT for 4 weeks then start FET.  Mine will be medicated due to my POF.
As for the question - is it too soon?  Who knows??  All I know is that the thought of being able to try again is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment.  I feel that if I don't keep going then my whole life will grind to a halt and have no purpose whatsoever.  I think it depends on the individual but if you feel strong enough to cope emotionally then my thoughts would be to go for it!
Not sure if this has been any help.
Sending you lots of   thoughts and many many      
Try and let us know what you decide.
Take care
Love
Tracy


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Rin

I have been following your treatment - am so sorry you got a negative hun.  The "is it too soon" question is one thats been in my mind for weeks now.  We miscarries 7 weeks ago and I am due to have my frosties put back and time now when I ovulate.  We were going to wait for a few months but i found I could not stop thinking about them and felt I would not move on while I had a chnace of a bfp sitting in a freezer in the hospital.  Im not sure if I am ready emotionally but i figure "will i ever be ready emotionally" - so we are going for it.  I had a scan to make sure everything internally is fine so we are all systems go.  i hope you get yoru bfp next time hun xx

Tracy - So sorry hun, good luck with your next fet xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind messages.  Like you say it is the only thing that is keeping me going at the moment knowing we have one more chance before having to accept we will be childless.

Tcbp - sorry to hear about your negative.  I read the 2ww diaries today and there seemed to be lots of positives this weekend.  Our time will come I am sure.

Jess - sorry to hear of your m/c.  Think you are very brave.  Don't think I could cope with having a m/c.  Finding having a -ve cycle hard enough.  Good luck with your next treatment.  

Sending you all lots of      .

Take care
Catherine xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Rin

Sorry about your BFN hun  

I know how you're feeling as we got a BFN just over a week ago, after our first ivf  

We managed to get 4 frosties (all Grade 1, 4 cell) and we're already booked in to start FET in August...we were actually gonna start in July but DP now has to go away for training courses so we've put it off by a month.

This gives us some time to save for the FET & a couple of months off from the emotional pressure - although we're still gonna ttc naturally in the meantime...looking forward to the FET is really the only way we can deal with the loss we've experienced so far though...

Anyway, wishing you loads of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Rin

big sorries for your bfn, of course its a sad time for both of you, but really its only you who can decide when its right. personally i am in simialar situation. we got our bfn 9th may and have 2 frosties left.  i'm going from ok(ish) days, to blue days to horrendous days. the scary bit for me is not so much the starting but with only 2 left and they were donor, the thawing process as last time we lost 3 out of 5.  i know personally i'm not ready to cope with another major knock yet.  also we are still actually waiting for our follow up which isn't until end of june.  obviously its very different in that it was a natural cycle for you. i'm relishing not being pumped with drugs at the moment.
Jess75 hugs to you lass, i can't imagine the pain and sadness with a m/c its bad enough implantation failure, but to get the bfp and then have it taken away when its obviously so wanted is just too cruel. take care brave lady
Tcbp,  thoughts are with you getting ready for next cycle, i know what ye mean about things grinding to a halt. i feel i'm going through the motions of life, but my head and heart are elsewhere.  we are actually going to a fostering information open evening tomorrow.  i feel i did to do something to feel the void whilst we decide which of the few options we have.  take care all with the decision making xx


----------



## Trisha Mc (May 15, 2006)

Hiya Rin

I'm new here. I'm met Maria on the Bliss website and she pointed me here. I'm still finding my way around but thought I'd offer you a little bit of positive hope. My twins were born too soon at 23 + 4 at Christmas time and sadly couldn't stay. We decided to get back on the bandwagon as soon as possible and had our first FET on 1st April and got a BFN. I decided to go straight for another shot and we had another FET on the 2nd May and i got a BFP on the 12th. Obviously it's still early days but it's just to say don't worry about going straight for it again, if you feel you can cope emotionally. 

Take care

Trish


----------

